# Fostering Diamond Doves - help!



## Rehabber_Michele (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello! I'm a wildlife rehabilitator specializing in songbirds and waterfowl, and I also have had rescue parrots for many years. So I know a little bit about birds. 

Through a long chain of circumstance, I am the only person available as a foster home for two Diamond Doves. I know almost nothing about Diamond Doves. Can someone help with some basic info?

Any insider tips most welcome to help these guys settle in for a little while. They've been through a lot. Even basic info will be most helpful. As i said, I know nothing about keeping them, although I know about birds in general. 

Many thanks!

Michele


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope this helps...

http://www.diamonddove.info/bird03_Caring.htm


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Diamond Dove Care*

You should check Diamonddove.com, there is a ton of great information available.


----------

